# Footing Drain Required at Slab On Grade?



## fj80 (Oct 1, 2018)

2012 IRC

Is a footing drain required for a slab on grade that is above the exterior finish grade?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 1, 2018)

Curious what that design would look like? A french drain system comes to mind?


----------



## fj80 (Oct 1, 2018)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Curious what that design would look like? A french drain system comes to mind?


If it's required, it would be like a typical footing drain- drain tile in gravel with geo-textile cover at the outside edge of the footing. Just not sure it's required though since the finished floor of the habitable space is above grade, as opposed to a basement slab on grade which would of course require a footing drain.


----------



## HForester (Oct 1, 2018)

R405.1  Drains required ..for foundations...that retain earth _and enclose _habitable or usable space located below grade.

In other words, No.


----------

